# Grilling red drum



## Drew0287

Ok fellas, 
I'm gonna need some suggestions. 
Kind of new to the whole grilling thing, but I have a 26 inch red drum that i snatched this morning, and i want to put him on the grill outside, what should i do? leave scales on? put fillets in aluminum foil with spices?


----------



## goodwood

leave scales on. sprinkle cajun seasoning. dip in butter. grill on each side for few minutes. short and sweet and tastes very good.


----------



## snapper

*Halfshell*

REDFISH ON THE HALFSHELL

cross cut each fillet both directions so spices get into fillets easily

sprinkle fillets with lemon garlic pepper,tony's,garlic salt, lemon juice and a couple drops of crab boil.

place several strips of bacon on fillets to keep it moist and juicy.

place several small pieces of butter on fillets.

sprinkle with chopped shallots.

grill until meat is firm and bacon is crispy.

tastes incredible, you can also pour on a seafood cream sauce when fish is cooked and serve with dirty rice.


----------



## snapper

*Seafood sauce*

SAUCE PHOTO


snapper said:


> REDFISH ON THE HALFSHELL
> 
> cross cut each fillet both directions so spices get into fillets easily
> 
> sprinkle fillets with lemon garlic pepper,tony's,garlic salt, lemon juice and a couple drops of crab boil.
> 
> place several strips of bacon on fillets to keep it moist and juicy.
> 
> place several small pieces of butter on fillets.
> 
> sprinkle with chopped shallots.
> 
> grill until meat is firm and bacon is crispy.
> 
> tastes incredible, you can also pour on a seafood cream sauce when fish is cooked and serve with dirty rice.


----------



## boat_money

sauce recipe por favor 

i would think that by the time the bacon the bacon is crispy, the fish is over cooked. no?


----------



## snapper

No......... Just use the infra red burner in the back of the grill to super heat the top of the fish. It cooks the bacon real fast.


----------



## Texan

A quick tip if you don't have the IR burner on your grill is to give the bacon a head start in the microwave by nuking your slices on a paper plate covered with a paper towel for a couple minutes...

I'm a big fan of seasoning with butter and Tony's, the fish is easily removed from the shell when done. I don't flip mine though.


----------



## rodwade

Scales keep the fish from burning as well. If you keep your temps down a bit, this process works well for several fish. 1/2 shell fish or simply fillet off the bone fish is they way I eat 90% of my fish. I don't do nuggets or fried.


----------



## Drew0287

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the great tips guys, I didn't realize I only get one e-mail for all of the replies.


----------



## yakattack

scales on is a must. Regardless of the seasoning, be sure to marinate in some type of oil for at least an hour to keep moist. My friends use Italian dressing, I use olive oil for health reasons. Grill over direct flame with medium hot flame (2-3 second count before hand burns). Lid down. If marinated it is hard to overcook. The oil and juices steam the meat and the scale turn black.


----------



## yakattack

forgot to mention wood. Many like mesquite and redfish is sturdy enough to take it. However, I prefer a lighter oak like white or water. Pecan works well. Just ask yourself what you want to taste: the seasoning or the wood. The better the seasoning, the lighter the wood. For me, whatever wood I use on fish I burn it down to the ashes first to limit the smoke. Harsh smoke on the top of a fish can be too strong. Gas works too and is cleaner.


----------

